# OPI Swiss collection for fall 2010



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)

The OPI fall collection is one of my faves every year!

After France and Spain now Swiss:

OPI Swiss Collection for Fall 2010 Preview | All Lacquered Up

I’m Suzi & I’m a Chocoholic 
From A to Z-urich,
Color So Hot it Berns
Just a Little Rösti at This 
William Tell Me About OPI 
Ski Teal We Drop
Diva of Geneva 
Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous
Glitzerland
Yodel Me on My Cell 
The Color to Watch
Cucoo for This Color


How do you like this new collection? I see three n/p I want for sure.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Susan. I already picked out 3 of them. Hopefully they wont disappoint. This summer is going to be crazy between MAC's collection and now this added on to the list of lemmings (sigh) What am I going to do?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

I really like the looks of Ski Teal We Drop & The Color to Watch


----------



## purrtykitty (May 15, 2010)

I'll need to see swatches, but a couple are catching my eye...given all the hullabaloo surrounding internet distributors, I hope this collection coincides with a buy 2, get 1 free at Ulta.  I hate having to pay full price for OPI.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2010)

I am in trouble.  I want half of them.  I love the OPI Fall and Winter collections


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_Thanks for posting this Susan. I already picked out 3 of them. Hopefully they wont disappoint. This summer is going to be crazy between MAC's collection and now this added on to the list of lemmings (sigh) What am I going to do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can you post swatches then, please?


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

I am sure I want

I’m Suzi & I’m a Chocoholic 
Ski Teal We Drop
Cucoo for This Color


----------



## BEA2LS (May 16, 2010)

yea opi always does an over kill with reds but i do love their fall collections.


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

I wonder how the teal shade in this collection will compare to Blue India from the MAC GMLOL collection?  At first glance it looks like it might be close.


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2010)

These look lovely!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wonder how the teal shade in this collection will compare to Blue India from the MAC GMLOL collection?  At first glance it looks like it might be close._

 
i hope it's close because i didn't get blue india in the end... stupid me ran out of money!


----------



## MzzRach (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope it's close because i didn't get blue india in the end... stupid me ran out of money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it but have not touched it - LMK if you want mine.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 17, 2010)

"Glitzerland" and "Ski Teal We Drop" both look promising!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I got it but have not touched it - LMK if you want mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww you're too kind. i might wiat until i get paid and i will most likely take you up on this offer!


----------



## ruthless (May 22, 2010)

GAH more reds...does the world need more red? 

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/wp-con...le-display.jpg

The two blue (tealy dark blues?) and the purple look interesting. Must see swatches.  There is a grey and a dark colour that I can't make out on the lower right of the above photo ...what is that colour?


----------



## Nicala (May 22, 2010)

Ski Teal We Drop is on my list for sure! Ahhhh OPI why must you taunt us like this without being able to purchase via etailers?! RAHH


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

yeah all the reds are a skip.... i'm not a huge fan of red polish anyways... so the 5 or so bottles i have are more than enough for one lifetime!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2010)

OPI always does reds, and they always seem to be the _same_ reds.  Snorrrrrrreeeee...


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OPI always does reds, and they always seem to be the same reds.  Snorrrrrrreeeee..._

 
so very true!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I don't usually wear red nail polish with the except of dark vamp reds and wines so OPI's reds are always a bust for me.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 8, 2010)

At least 3 or 4 of these look great to me. Do know when these will show up in salons and stores?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 At least 3 or 4 of these look great to me. Do know when these will show up in salons and stores?_

 
 In August this year.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty, I like Ski Teal We Drop and Diva of Geneva.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 11, 2010)

alizarine claws: OPI Swiss Collection - made quick

I am sure there are even more swatches out there now...

Nice collection, but it is not wowing me! I like Diva of Geneva a lot...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

cuckoo for this colour is a lovely green. but seeing as it's hard to get hold of opi at a reaosnable price i'm not getting excited about this collection now.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, these swatches are awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I can get my wishlist.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 12, 2010)

The color to watch and ski teal we drop,  with maybe a side of cuckoo for this color.  That's all for my list


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 12, 2010)

Beautiful swatches! I love the green nails!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2010)

ohmigod, WANT! im a total sucker for swiss themed stuff, since it reminds me of my grandpa, whom i miss very much.
the ones im eyeing arrree
Glitzerland
cuckoo for this colour (might have one by sally hasen thats very similar though)
ski teal we drop (obviously! this is gorgeous)
William tell me about OPI (does this one look kinda like linkin park after dark?)
and just a little rosti (i need it just for the name alone)

seriously, this collection is gonna cost me


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2010)

The collection is available online!

My final list:

William Tell me About OPI
Ski Teal We Drop
Cuckoo For This Color






These will be great with MAC Nail Trend and ChG Vintage Vixen!


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 6, 2010)

I love OPI!!! When I first saw this collection, I wasn't very excited! But the more I look at it, I'm really interested in Diva of Geneva. I'm looking for a good purple. I have OPI Merry Midnight and Lincoln Park at Midnight, and I know they are not similar, but I dont like having extra nail polish...only my fav colors. 

I'm a red and pink girl and I know thats not a trend with the beauty fanatics lol but I'm thinking Ski Teal We Drop will be reallly cute on toes with the current teal/turquoise trend! I have a couple blue polishes too so I dunno! When it comes to fall/winter colors I already have my favs but its so hard to pass up an OPI collection! 

Also The Color to Watch looks so pretty too...but I dont know if I will wear it much. I like deeper colors in the fall and winter.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2010)

ok so after looking at swatches i think i shall have to purchase a couple. off to ebay i go!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I'll just get Ski Teal We Drop.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw this collection at Trade Secret last weekend and actually skipped it! Nothing looked truly unique to me to be honest


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 10, 2010)

I started to go in Trade Secret a couple days ago but didnt make it past the MAC Counter.... haha I always get to talking to them!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

silly me! i had no idea that these were out yet!


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2010)

Being from Switzerland I was so excited about the collection! The Geneva one looks really nice. But I am sad the names are soooo lame...


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think I'll probably get the whole collection. Besides MAC, OPI is my other obsession... i do my nails about every 5 days because i like to change colors. I must be one of the few that loves reds. I can never have too many reds or pinks.


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in love! what amazing swatches

On my list:
Cucoo for This Color
Ski Teal We Drop
Yodel Me on My Cell 
The Color to Watch
Just a Little Rösti at This 

My boyfriend is going to kill me, he already think I have way too much nail polishes to last me several lifetimes....


----------



## ruthless (Aug 11, 2010)

I picked up "Yodel me on my cell" "Ski teal we drop" "Cuckoo for this color" "Diva of Geneva" and "Lucertainly look marvelous" which is a few more than I wanted to spend but they all look lovely in person. Truly lovely.


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 11, 2010)

Glitzerland and The Colour to Watch (i can't spell that without a 'u' ! )
are gorgeous


----------



## ruthless (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurora~** 

 
_Glitzerland and The Colour to Watch (i can't spell that without a 'u' ! )
are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha! I know what you mean. Some times I break down and spell "color" because I get tired of the spell check telling me I'm wrong with a little red line.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 15, 2010)

I just bought The Colour to Watch - super excited to wear it, I really don't have anything that is quite that shade. I picked up another couple of OPIs whilst I was there too *naughty*.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I just bought The Colour to Watch - super excited to wear it, I really don't have anything that is quite that shade. I picked up another couple of OPIs whilst I was there too *naughty*._

 
where did you get yours from hun if you don't mind me asking


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_where did you get yours from hun if you don't mind me asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got mine from *Sallybee* on ebay, I think she has the whole Swiss collection for sale. £8.99 each delivered. 

Lenawhite.co.uk and hqhair.com also have them for sale and trimandpolish.co.uk will probably also get them in. They're a great site for OPI in general and posted from the UK.


----------



## obscuria (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is helpful to anyone, but I did a quick comparison swatch of Ski Teal We Drop and MAC's Blue India.





Ski Teal We Drop - index finger
Blue India - middle finger


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^^ Thank you!! I wanted to know how similar they are.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2010)

i'm really loving diva of geneva. i have yet to put on lucerne-tainely look marvelous, but it looks like the exact same colour as suzi skis in the pyrnees suede. will be shiny though, i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




opi did a good job with this collex. i scored a full sized bottle of unripened (due out for halloween of this year) and it looks like they're on a roll, as the halloween collex won't disappoint either!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i definitely want to try to get a few of these


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I got mine from *Sallybee* on ebay, I think she has the whole Swiss collection for sale. £8.99 each delivered. 

Lenawhite.co.uk and hqhair.com also have them for sale and trimandpolish.co.uk will probably also get them in. They're a great site for OPI in general and posted from the UK._

 
thanks sweetie! because i only wanta  couple of these i am thinking it won't be cost effective coming from ebay! so thanks!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 20, 2010)

Today i got my polishes from this collection.

I got:
Cucoo for This Color
Ski Teal We Drop
Yodel Me on My Cell 
William Tell Me About OPI
Glitzerland
Diva of Geneva

They look beautiful!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

I swatched Ski Teal We Drop in person, and it ended up being a lot darker than I expected/wanted.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Aug 22, 2010)

I got the polishes I wanted from this collection this weekend (during a 25% off sale)!

I got:

Diva of Geneva
Yodel Me On My Cell
Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous
Glitzerland
The Colour to Watch
Cuckoo For This Colour
Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm also interested in Diva of Geneva! ha I love red-toned purples.

Anyone that has the berry shades of this collection, how do they compare to 20 Candles on My Cake?


----------



## MsHaight (Sep 7, 2010)

I know Im late on this but I saw these in person finally and I completely and unexpectedly fell in love with Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous. Gorgeous polish!


----------



## pinkita (Sep 8, 2010)

a month ago i bought Ski Teal We Drop and Cucoo for This Color and i´m so happy with them; but i expected ski teal was a lot darker. Whatever, it´s very beautiful!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 2, 2010)

I just tried out The Color To Watch on my toes and got lots of compliments on it at work yesterday. The color reminds me alot of MAC's Parfait Amour e/s. It's so iridescent and pretty! It's definitely one of my new favorites!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 2, 2010)

I finally picked up my wants from this collection.  I got Ski Teal We Drop and William Tell Me About OPI.  Can't wait to try them


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I finally picked up my wants from this collection. I got Ski Teal We Drop and William Tell Me About OPI. Can't wait to try them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have ordered these two together with Cucoo for This Colour. I look forward to them, too!


----------



## dixie (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a few full-sizes and then I got the baby ones in a set.  In the full sized bottles, I have: William Tell Me About OPI, Cuckoo For This Color, The Color to Watch; the set of minis has: Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous, Yodel me on My Cell, Color So Hot it Berns, (also a RapiDry Top Coat).


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

yodel on my cell is such a stunning colour!! i used it for the first time last week and freaking loved it! and i am also currently wearing diva of geneva on my toes which is the perfect colour for fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm very happy with the colours i got from this collection!


----------

